# Arowana



## sjoseph (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to Hong Kong and Vietnam in April and am looking to purchase a couple arowana's. I would like to get the Red Arowana, but am open to suggestions. Does anyone know of any places in the US I can get Arowana's and about how much I would have to spend for the different breeds in China or the US. If you have any info on where to purchase them in China or the US, I would appreciate the help.

Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Depends-what species are we looking at here.....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^^ What AK said.

You can get silvers, blacks, jardinis all over the place in the US. But asian aros are a different story.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just make sure when you pass customs you pronounce "Arowana" carefully.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

yea arent the Red arowana's endangered or something?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ju5tin95 said:


> yea arent the Red arowana's endangered or something?


I dunno man... but they're freakin' _gorgeous!_

(Not sure why this thread is in the "Feeding & Nutrition" section though...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> yea arent the Red arowana's endangered or something?


I dunno man... but they're freakin' _gorgeous!_

(Not sure why this thread is in the "Feeding & Nutrition" section though...
[/quote]

Asians are Illegal in us....Asians have also been captive breed and is making a huge comback now a days....

It's also in the nutrition section cause I didn't notice that this morning---still asleep-LOL-


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

there's no way that you can obtain a asian arowana and bring it to the U.S. NOw, if your from Canada..that will be a different story.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Just make sure when you pass customs you pronounce "Arowana" carefully.


Lol!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

in canada... RTG's sell for about 400-600 for a 5". a super red 5" is about 1000+ depending on the quality and farm they are from. blue and golds about the same as reds.


----------



## arowana hobbyist (Feb 16, 2009)

Red Lightning said:


> I am going to Hong Kong and Vietnam in April and am looking to purchase a couple arowana's. I would like to get the Red Arowana, but am open to suggestions. Does anyone know of any places in the US I can get Arowana's and about how much I would have to spend for the different breeds in China or the US. If you have any info on where to purchase them in China or the US, I would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks.


hi,i keep arowana as a hobby. i have kept before red arowana and australian red spotted arowana and now i am keeping a red tail golden arowana in my 277 gallons or 1230 litres tank. my word of advice is to forget vietnam or hong kong but come to malaysia where you can get cheap and plentiful of arowana varities here. i can be your personal advisor in your quest in keeping this fish. my email address is [email protected] for more info.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dont get one from asia its too much hassle you can find one easily in toronto..go to pacific mall or dragon aquarium man they are sweet looking fish but they are hella expensive


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

All Asian Arowana are illegal to buy, sell, and own in the U.S. They can't be legally brought here from Canada or any other country, regardless of the fish's local status or if it has an ID tag. I also wouldn't advertise the fact that you are looking to buy one if you are a U.S resident.


----------

